

Facebook Marketing Down to the Core – 4 Factors of Post Optimization - itsmikemags
http://blog.getpostrocket.com/2012/06/facebook-marketing-down-to-the-core-4-factors-of-post-optimization/

======
hexagonal
Flagged for being SEO horseshit.

------
adamsfallen
this is hot. question: what do you make of the various content curation
platforms out there? are they worth it?

~~~
itsmikemags
Content is king. I'd try what's out there and see if one works for you. If you
have the time, manually curating it is probably your best option-- but this
definitely is time consuming.

